# Sleeping in pee and poop



## Inora (Aug 30, 2019)

Hello everyone. Balin, my hedgie, is about 3 years old, but it's been with me for a year. English isn't my first language, so I'm sorry for all my mistakes.



In the last couple of months Balin has started to poop inside his hiding and to sleep on it. It wasn't a sudden change, it was a progressive thing. I don't know exactly why he does it, but I tried different things to make him stop: I've changed his linens, his bedding, the way I cleaned his things and I've monitored the temperature of his cage, but nothing has worked.



I clean his feet and belly everyday, and his cage and his hiding too, but all that had not been enough: his skin on his belly, penis, anus and legs became irritated. I've already been to the vet several times and i also cured him well, but it's a problem that comes and goes, because he doesn't stop sleeping in his own poop!



Please, is there anyone who have or have had the same problem? How can I correct this bad habit?


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Have you tried swapping his bed with his litter and seeing if he still does it?
Is he still being active on his wheel and pooing on his wheel?


----------



## Inora (Aug 30, 2019)

No, I didn't, I'm going to try that for sure. I've tried to change his old hiding, thinking that the smell of it could have been perceive as a stimulus to poop, but nothing changed.



Now he's not very active, but that's because the irritation on his legs has become more severe, so he still runs on his wheel, but much slower and for a shorter period of time than he used to.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Try cleaning out the cage, and swapping the wheel and littler with the hide and see if that changes anything 

Also do you have a different substrate for the bedding to the litter under the wheel? If its different they tend to keep in the one substrate - doesnt always work but it has a lot of the time.


----------



## Inora (Aug 30, 2019)

I'll certainly do it. thank you so much! I'll post un update in the next two weeks!


----------

